# Headlights on with oncoming traffic



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

NordikNerd said:


> ...In the USA, there seems to be many rules about headlights, some of them rather farfetched.
> 
> "More obscure requirements include Pennsylvania, which requires drivers to turn on their headlights in construction zones, while Alaska requires headlights at speeds above 45 mph on designated highways."


That Pennsylvania requirement's not obscure at all, really, at least if "obscure" means people will be unaware of it. They always post signage on your way in to the work zone telling you to put your lights on. (They sometimes forget the "End Work Zone" that permits you to turn them of...or else I miss it.) It can be so annoying, though. I remember one drive across the state on the Turnpike passing through a bunch of work zones... turning the lights on for a few miles then off, then on again a few minutes later. Yes, I could have just left them on, but I have the sort of dashboard where if you put the headlights on in daytime that dims the dashboard display so you can't read the clock and so on.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Road_UK said:


> But it's still true dat with new vehicles in Scandinavia and the Baltics that day lights are sufficient, right? ...meaning not full dipped headlights, but one level below and no lights on on the rear of the vehicle...


^^ In Estonia, yes but I don't know about other countries.

You can also fit aftermarket DRLs to older vehicles if you want as long as the lights meet EU requirements and are properly placed in the front of the vehicle. So this, for example, is perfectly legal:


----------

